# Filon



## rmoo (Jan 3, 2017)

Does anyone know of any places in or around the Pittsburgh area that sells filon? I had to repair some damage to my slide out and want to avoid paying the ridiculous shipping charge by ordering it online. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

I have found a number of Filon retailers. This one seems to be average priced. https://www.bonanza.com/listings/7-5-WIDE-Arctic-White-RV-Fiberglass-Filon-Siding-Sold-By-The-Foot/423939466?goog_pla=1&gpid=18283950120&keyword=&goog_pla=1&pos=1o3&ad_type=pla&gclid=CMmHsoues9ICFZBafgodSvoNrQ

If you buy 10 feet of material you can get free shipping. It says that in the fine print. I put 10 feet in a cart and it showed $212.90 and $100.00 shipping so I'd call first prior to purchase and discuss details. It seems to me that the Filon sheeting is only 0.045 inches thick. What that suggests is you buy the material and glue it to a luan or plywood panel. All in all the project is going to be expensive but not un-doable.

Stabond is the suggested contact adhesive to use with Filon, You can read up on it here: http://www.all-rite.com/adhesives-and-tapes/stabond-e-183-glue

You apply the adhesive to the Filon and plywood and let it dry to the touch. The application time is between 5 to 45 minutes, depending on many factors. If you apply the Filon too early where the Stabond is wet underneath, the solvents evaporating will cause gas bubbles within 7 to 12 hours after application and these bubbles will show through the Filon. So rolling it on will be thicker than spraying and required longer drying time. While spraying or rolling it on, the Stabond starts to spider web almost immediately. When you stick the two dry pieces together, just by barely touching them, it's permanent and you can't pull them apart. Filon expands and contracts and the same rate as the plywood mounting surface so use of other adhesives is not suggested.

You're building a trailer panel from scratch so it takes time and patience. Good luck,

Leigh


----------

